# Finally, The Right Mech for the SubTank (I Think)



## Philip Dunkley (6/1/15)

So I was really looking at getting a bigger device for my SubTank, and the overhang was bothering me, and I think the beauty ring that comes with it is a piece of ****!
Behold, I think this may just be it. It might not be everyone's cup of tea, but I think this looks insane.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)

Not bad looking at all.


----------



## Robert Howes (6/1/15)

That looks awesome. Need a pic with something next to it for size reference.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/1/15)

Here's a reference pic next to an 18650 battery and my hand

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (6/1/15)

Is that a Cartel?.......I Cantel.....lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/1/15)

Yep, Cartel it is


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

GODZILLA!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Robert Howes (6/1/15)

The look does it for me. How does it perform?


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/1/15)

Like a dream, best device so far for the subtank for me, but it was working well on all the mechs in my opinion better that VW device. No idea why, but I think it's the slow heat up


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/1/15)

And Just for fun, here's the new Kayfun 4 on the Panzer, also a killer combination.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (6/1/15)

It looks really good. Personally, I'd prefer the copper one with the spare top cap....but that's just me. I think that copper 26650 will hit like a freight train. Very tempted to buy that, but not now. Merc needs a service....sigh


----------



## PutRid (6/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> And Just for fun, here's the new Kayfun 4 on the Panzer, also a killer combination.
> View attachment 18873


Nice GPU, Titan?
How is the KF4 compared to the other Kayfun's?
Would you recommend the KF4? 
And in comparison to the Subtank, which would you say is best in terms of flavour?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/1/15)

The Lemo!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/1/15)

Just Kidding, They are very good tanks, you cannot go wrong with the Sub Tank, The Lemo. The Atlantis or the Kayfun 4. We are so spoiled for choice at the moment!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/1/15)

@PutRid Naah, GTX 780ti, love her to bits!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Robert Howes (6/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> And Just for fun, here's the new Kayfun 4 on the Panzer, also a killer combination.
> View attachment 18873


Looks a bit like a doctors instrument for doing some unpleasant tests, lol. Prefer the 1st 1 by a mile

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow (6/1/15)

The billow and Lemo thats the only two tanks you have to get.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/1/15)

Maybe i should use a better Drip tip, lovely cool vape though!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

Robert Howes said:


> Looks a bit like a doctors instrument for doing some unpleasant tests, lol. Prefer the 1st 1 by a mile



I think that KF4 will look killer on a box mod...


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/1/15)

MMmmmmmm, the Billow, what am I doing tomorrow ???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> MMmmmmmm, the Billow, what am I doing tomorrow ???



Buying the Billow... haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/1/15)

Here it is on the Mini Dragon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Here it is on the Mini Dragon
> View attachment 18874



YESSSSS... Now we talking! 

That looks just as amazing as i thought it would! nice one @Philip Dunkley

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/1/15)

Mmmmmm, really starting to like this Kayfun 4. It's starting to settle, and settle well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (18/1/15)

And as I say I was enjoying the KF4, I ended up binning it. Constant thread locks up's that eventually stripped the threads!! Crap clone!!!


----------



## free3dom (12/2/15)

Vaperator said:


> Try the svoemesto



Unfortunately the Authentic KF4 is almost R2000. No-one really wants to buy that when we have Lemo/Goblin/Billow/SubTank available for a quarter of that price

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (12/2/15)

Agreed


----------



## Guunie (12/2/15)

Funny how I don't know which to admire more...your pv or your pc!


----------



## Dassie (12/2/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> So I was really looking at getting a bigger device for my SubTank, and the overhang was bothering me, and I think the beauty ring that comes with it is a piece of ****!
> Behold, I think this may just be it. It might not be everyone's cup of tea, but I think this looks insane.
> View attachment 18869


When are you showing off those beautiful new babies of yours? (hint: Reo )


----------



## andro (12/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Unfortunately the Authentic KF4 is almost R2000. No-one really wants to buy that when we have Lemo/Goblin/Billow/SubTank available for a quarter of that price


actually im waiting for one . my dad surprise me and order one from germany . should be here soon .

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (12/2/15)

andro said:


> actually im waiting for one . my dad surprise me and order one from germany . should be here soon .



Lucky man

Reactions: Like 1


----------

